# Pellets fall to bottom...He doesn't eat



## apprentics (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi there. I am new to the world of Bettas, and we bought our daughter a male yesterday.

This morning I went to give him some betta pellets and he seemed very animated when I got to the tank to do so. Having grown up with goldfish, I assumed that meant he was hungry. So I dropped just a few in and within seconds they had all fallen to the bottom. He chased them as they fell but once they landed in the gravel at the bottom he gave up.

I tried with just a few more and the same thing happened. 

Will he find them on the bottom and eat them?

Should we try different pellets?

I am concerned because he hasn't eaten at all, and we didn't feed him yesterday because the pet store people said only feed him once a day.

Should I be concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

what type of pellets are you using? if they are Betta pellets, they should float. Also, if you do not have a filter in your tank, you should get those pellets out right away or they will pollute the water. To get him to eat them, make sure you have attention and put the pellet right next to his face or he will forget that its there.


----------



## relaxedcrazyman (Dec 19, 2013)

+1 for soph7244

also, feed one at a time. always take out what he doesnt eat. turkey baster is easiest without having to vacuum or change the water. they will normally not eat off of the bottom since in the wild they normally catch their prey at the surface.


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

Like relaxedcrazyman said, feed one at a time.
My Buddy did the same thing, so I started making him come up for one at a time. Now he's chasing them in the current and going down to chase them and eating them. Give him a little time.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

New bettas introduced to a new home often need time to adjust before they start eating. Give him a week, at least. Use a new, UNUSED (no detergent to clean it, just hot water) turkey baster to remove uneaten food immediately if it begins falling. Don't feed him for a few days, then try again. Sometimes starving bettas will make them eat the food you give him.

P.S. You can also train him to snatch his food from your finger, or tweezers if you use a tweezer for feeding like I do. Training him like that can be fun. He'll chase after your finger or tweezer for food, even if there's no food, and can encourage their natural behavior of snatching their food midair. :3 It also serves as a signal that it's feeding time!


----------



## apprentics (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone!

I will get a baster tonight and try again in the morning.

I appreciate all your help!


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Search YouTube for "betta jump" and there are a bunch of videos on how to train your betta to jump for food.  Then you just moisten a pellet and stick it on the tip of your finger and hold it just above the water, and the betta will jump clear out of the water (an inch or so) to get the pellet.  I'm going to try that with my new betta.

Previous bettas I've had, I just dropped on pellet at a time (Hikari Bio-Gold, right?) and held my finger just above it to help guide the betta to the pellet. Bettas are notorious for pretty bad eyesight. (some are better than others, but many are pretty bad)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

New Life Spectrum Betta and Omega One Betta Buffet are top-quality pellets that float.

Betta have excellent eyesight. You try nabbing a mosquito out of the air a bodylength above the water. Also, they can jump out of a tank through a dime-sized opening. So, if you teach your fish to jump, make sure his tank is securely covered.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Beware though! It's quite a shocker at times when you plan on simply plopping the pellet into the tank, and they catch it before it reaches the water. I've been tricked by one of my boys so many times because he'd nab the pellet before it reaches the water, making me think I accidentally dropped it out of the tank! xD

By the way, I have a jar of opened Omega One betta pellets that I never used - got it back in September. If you don't already have it and want it, it's yours so long as you live in the U. S.


----------



## apprentics (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey Everyone. 

THANKS SO MUCH for all the advice.

It turns out that our little guy was simply refusing to eat pellets. We tried 3 different brands and he ignored them all. It was starting to get a little scary since he hadn't eaten for almost 5 days.

We ended up giving him freeze-dried blood worms. He loves them.

NOW....

How often should we be feeding him. The package says a few times a day, other people say once a day.

What is your advice?

Thanks again in advance!!!!


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

You shouldn't be feeding him freeze-dried bloodworms everyday, they're high in fat and very dry - they should be given more as a treat. Pretty much all fish love those, they're like candy 

Does he try chewing the pellets at all? Sometimes their size intimidates fish, and crushing the pellets up a bit can help. Or soaking them in some garlic juice.
I've always fed my bettas flake food as a staple though - one of my bettas only likes flakes, not pellets.

But either way, sometimes some fasting is required to get a fish to eat a new type of food they're not used to - they will usually try to eat anything once they get hungry enough.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

Freeze dryed really isn't my kind of food. I would get them frozen if possible. it's a lot more nutritious thank the freeze dryed, plus it tastes better! just imagine icecream, would you prefer the astronaut icecream (where they suck out all moisture) or, eat fresh homemade icecram from your local store? your choice!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

New Life Spectrum Betta pellets have garlic and, to judge by my fish, are very tasty. Omega One Betta Buffet is another fine product.

Betta are like kids, you have to teach them to eat nutritious food. Either est or go without.

Bloodworms aren't all that fatty. FD BW's have a lot of protein by weight. Too much protein can bloat a fish. Frozen is better, but not economical for only one or two fish. I think variety is over-rated in captivity. They get everything they need in a good-quality pellet.


----------

